# San Antonio Herf Sometime 06/28 - 07/03????



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Well my fellow Gorillas. I'm headed to San Antonio for a week this Wed to visit my parents. Any of you up to meet for a mini herf? Pops smokes, so he would prolly attend.

If not, where are some good hot spots to go that are cigar friendly?


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Hey Tidefan73, SA is a great town, It's only 300 miles from cowtown. Let me know what you find and enjoy your stay in the Republic.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Hey Tidefan73, SA is a great town, It's only 300 miles from cowtown.Let me know what you find and enjoy your stay in the Republic.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Where is Pops?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Where is Pops?


Pops (my father) is in San Antonio.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Oops, I should have read it better. Bad week for me, but I am interested next time you come down.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I would be interested in meeting up with you. Today is a bad day. Tomorrow will be better. Let me look into some stuff. I will send a PM. 

There has got to be someone else out there that wants to do something. Come on.


----------

